# Lost in boards - Attack banana vs Banana Magic vs Hot Knife..



## MiguelNetreg (Jan 29, 2013)

I thought I had some idea of what board I was looking for, but the more I've researched the more I feel like a noob, and am now more in doubt what to get...

I've kinda narrowed in on LipTech, but mainly from reviews I've been able to dig up online. I'm now stuck to really decide between these there (probably):

Attack banana or Banana Magic or Hot Knife..

From the reviews, they seem to cover most of the same depending on which review and that's where I get lost.

I'm an intermediate rider, 178cm, 85kgs. I wakeboard mostly and catching the slopes when possible.

I'm looking for a board that has good speed, easy to freeride with on/off slope and powder where possible. I like a board that's easy to turn with good grip on icy patches, but also want it to be fairly stable when blazing straight down the slopes.

I don't really ride obstacles or pipes, but happy with the jumps now and then and whatever I can kick on while riding down.

If it sounds like a complete mess of riding style, then you might be right, but if someone has a good idea what I'm looking for, I'm all ears!.. Hoping to shop a killer board over the next few days for the season.

Thanks a bunch to anyone who might have a few helpful words or two for me! :thumbsup:

Mike


----------



## forum (Jan 27, 2013)

*Board*

Looks like your looking for a directional twin with a lot of pop, or a rare true twin with a strong, all-mountain construction. Look into the GNU impossible or the Jones Flagship or Jones Carbon Flagship. Stay away from Burton, Capita, Rome, Etc. I've never tried a nevr summer so cant comment on that. Hope it helps


----------



## MiguelNetreg (Jan 29, 2013)

forum said:


> Looks like your looking for a directional twin with a lot of pop, or a rare true twin with a strong, all-mountain construction. Look into the GNU impossible or the Jones Flagship or Jones Carbon Flagship. Stay away from Burton, Capita, Rome, Etc. I've never tried a nevr summer so cant comment on that. Hope it helps


Thanks for this man!..

Yes, from what I can read, then the GNU Impossible is quite similar to the LipTech Banana Magic I was looking at.

The two reviews seem comparable:

Gnu Impossible Series Snowboard Review | The Good RideThe Good Ride
Lib Tech Banana Magic Snowboard Review | The Good RideThe Good Ride

or maybe even:

Lib Tech Jamie Lynn Phoenix Snowboard Review | The Good RideThe Good Ride

Anyone with some intel on the diff and recommendation between the two/three?


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

I am an intermediate rider with lots to learn. That being said, I was not a fan of the Attack Banana. I like a more aggressive magnetraction, like on the Travice Rice Pro. I also do not like the TNT base. I will never buy an extruded base (TNT included) again. Sintered is the only way to go, imho. Especially since I wax my own boards.


----------



## seriouscat (Jan 23, 2012)

MiguelNetreg said:


> Thanks for this man!..
> 
> Yes, from what I can read, then the GNU Impossible is quite similar to the LipTech Banana Magic I was looking at.
> 
> ...


Impossible is more like attack banana with asymmetry/sintered base and magnesium. I don't think anything is quite like Banana magic, rode a friends and it felt really fun.


----------



## Ntp_11 (Feb 7, 2012)

I too am in the similar conundrum as you. I'm in the market for a new board. I demo'd a T. Rice Pro when I was in Tahoe last month, and while the edge hold was great, (a little too great as I caught an edge on the catwalk), I found it a little difficult for turn initation. I spend most of my time in the trees so I like something I can whip around. When I returned it back to the shop, and I told the guys about my thoughts about the T.Rice they said I would like the Banana Magic. However the some of the reviews I read about the Banana magic is it's chatty at high speeds. This is also a good review that brainwashed linked me on libs that was also pretty helpful:

Lib Tech Skate Banana vs Banana Magic vs Attack Banana snowboard reviews by Board Insiders - YouTube

Probably the best thing is to demo first if you can.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

seriouscat said:


> Impossible is more like attack banana with asymmetry/sintered base and magnesium.


Correct.

For the OP: I think the answer to your question depends on the balance between pow and groomers that your realistically will be riding.

Mostly groomers -> Hot Knife
Mostly pow -> Magic

AB is somewhere in between.


----------



## MiguelNetreg (Jan 29, 2013)

hktrdr said:


> Correct.
> 
> For the OP: I think the answer to your question depends on the balance between pow and groomers that your realistically will be riding.
> 
> ...


Yea, I'll probably be mostly on groomers with the odd powder runs in between, so Hot Knife looks like the better candidate then, ya... Any other board I could consider in the same category or is Hot Knife a solid bet I should put down?!


----------



## BrendanMorgan (Jan 22, 2013)

I've heard nothing but good things about the hot knife. I would love to try one out but they are a little too small for my size. I think the longest one they have is a '59. 

It sounds like they might release more sizes next season.


----------



## RobBBQ (Oct 5, 2010)

Have been riding a banana magic for the past 2 seasons and love the board to bits, but its a board you have to learn to ride because is got a pretty substantial sidecut (indeed it does want to turn), as well as the most reverse camber of any of the lib boards other than the cygnus (which is the same geometry as far as I know), as well as the most pronounced magnetraction. You can sit in the backsteat and charge with the magic because it does have positive camber outboard of the bindings, but its true you need to be a bit careful in how you ride it because the heavy sidecut can feel unstable at speeds and the magene can pull a bit of you don't have your balance right. But learn to ride it and its an excellent board.

I grew up riding out of the Anchorage area so lib boards were always a local fave. This weekend I strapped back on an old 1996 ride freestyle and sort of dug that flaxy camber feel that pops you out of the carve. Did miss the magnetraction though! So I'm looking at a hot knife as well. Only thing is that I'm wondering the difference between the magnetraction in the new limited edition emma peel versus the hot knife. Anyone know?


----------



## MiguelNetreg (Jan 29, 2013)

*Board order placed!*

Thanks a bunch for all the input guys!.. Looks like I've found my board.

Just placed my order for the Lib Tech Hot Knife Snowboard 159 - BOOYA!..

I happened to come across another thread in the in the forum on 'Hot Knife'. So far everyone seem pleased with it, so my bets are down.

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/52682-lib-tech-hot-knife.html

Thanks again all!.. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CK93 (Dec 9, 2012)

hktrdr said:


> Correct.
> 
> For the OP: I think the answer to your question depends on the balance between pow and groomers that your realistically will be riding.
> 
> ...


I agree :bowdown:


----------



## CK93 (Dec 9, 2012)

MiguelNetreg said:


> Yea, I'll probably be mostly on groomers with the odd powder runs in between, so Hot Knife looks like the better candidate then, ya... Any other board I could consider in the same category or is Hot Knife a solid bet I should put down?!


I have a 159 Hot Knife and love it. I usually ride around 161-163, but the Hot Knife awesome. I love it. I mostly ride groomers as well. It is the only board I have found from any company that has that shape (bend) to it. I really hope Lib makes more with that camber.


----------

